# scan test



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

a test just a test


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK WAYYYYYY to big!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Try agean


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

still to big, but getting better


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

close but no CEEEgar try agean.....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK picture looks good on my end, but printing a bit big still. Lets try a LITTLE smaller.....


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

maybe???


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

well looks like that one does it. A 55% reduction from scanned size. How does it look???


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Works good for me.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Good job
 You are an expert now. 
Rodster


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks good paul. now that your the expert can you get it back to original size. i shrunk down a pic for my avatar then went to go original size and its all fuzzy?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

got me on that one bear. This is all kinda fuzzy to me


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Bear...

Always....Always...Always...make a copy and work with the copy...NOT the original! Been there...done that!  

Small pics generally don't "blow up" well. Lots of technical reasons and parameters.

Paul,

Looks good!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *looks good paul. now that your the expert can you get it back to original size. i shrunk down a pic for my avatar then went to go original size and its all fuzzy? *


Bear, when you shrink it down you actually lose every second piece of data (or whatever proportion you picked) then when you blow it back up there's no data there. Even if you use a fancy program that manufactures the missing data by averaging what's around the hole, it's still going to lose something. If your program just stretches the data to cover, it'll be worse.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Bear another option is to get a image resizer. The one I use is from Microsoft. Do a search for PowerToys from Microsoft. Then look for image resizer from their site. When you resize using this program it makes a copy in the size you want and saves the orginal image for you automatically.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Bear...
> 
> Always....Always...Always...make a copy and work with the copy...NOT the original! Been there...done that!
> ...


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

its in the big tractor forum general discussioon "i did it again" its the one of the rd7 in the trees i right clicked on it and tried to save it back to computer and just got the red x so i tried to e-mail it to myself then save it same red x come up


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bear _
> *its in the big tractor forum general discussioon "i did it again" its the one of the rd7 in the trees i right clicked on it and tried to save it back to computer and just got the red x so i tried to e-mail it to myself then save it same red x come up *


bear, 

Are you just clicking on the attachment text and trying to save it without clicking and opening it up first? Try opening up the attachment on the webpage first and make sure the webpage and pic load up all the way before you save the pic. 

Here's a link to the page where the pic is: bear's cat 

I like that pic. Could make a good desktop pic.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

That picture saves fine for me. Did Mow's explanation solve the problem?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The picture saved fine for me to. Bear i emailed it to you let me know if you got it.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

mows helped and i got your e-mail jody i use windows pic and fax viewer but after saving these to computer i have to use internet explorer to open them but at least i have it again. next time i'll make a copy before i play around with any picture
thanks for the help guys one of these years i may actually know how to run this thing.


----------

